# Hey Everybody!



## Blahandmee (May 29, 2008)

Hey everyone on this forum. I kinda forgot to make a post here at first since I missed this whole section of the forum, but better late than never! I've been raising two chinese nymphs and now i have one adult and one subadult. So thats basically how much experience I have. I really hope to learn more about these fantasitic creatures and expand my collection of them.

-Max from California


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 29, 2008)

Hi Max from Calif, Welcome to the forum, your off to a good start then, they are a hard species the forum members say to keep alive. Heres wishing you suscess! From OHIO! :lol:


----------



## darkspeed (May 29, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## OGIGA (May 30, 2008)

Welcome, Max! We're neighbors! Well, where in CA are you?


----------



## Blahandmee (May 30, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Welcome, Max! We're neighbors! Well, where in CA are you?


I'm in Long Beach. Just south of Los Angeles.


----------



## obregon562 (May 31, 2008)

Hey man good to see ya here too! Isn't there a certain store your forgetting to mention...?


----------



## Blahandmee (May 31, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> Hey man good to see ya here too! Isn't there a certain store your forgetting to mention...?


Ah, yes! Obregon and I are owners of the online carnivorous plant nursery, Coastalcarnivores.com

I think we also sell mantids time to time.

Was that what you were thinking of ,Obregon?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 1, 2008)

Blahandmee said:


> I'm in Long Beach. Just south of Los Angeles.


Oh cool. You're neighbors with Sparky then. :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello from the other side of the US! :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2008)

Heck yeah, another Carnivorous Plant lover. I live in Long Beach too! WELCOME!


----------



## Blahandmee (Jun 4, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Heck yeah, another Carnivorous Plant lover. I live in Long Beach too! WELCOME!


Hey Sparky, I think I know you from Terraforums. My name over there is Maxx.

Thanks guys. I'm getting some New Zealand mantids soon.

-Max


----------

